# Gas on the Channel Tunnel



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The Channel Tunnel doesn't take vehicles with LPG tanks but they do take campervans with LPG bottles. Is there not an inconsistency here? And what's the ruling on Gaslow bottles?


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi JWW
I have traveled on the freight train with my van. Yes they do not allow LPG propelled vehicles, but they do allow LPG gas bottles providing they have each bottle capable of being isolated.
So you would have to use your fridge on inverter or leave it off until you complete the crossing.
Hope this helps


----------



## monkton (Dec 10, 2007)

Will post a revised response shortly.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I believe the distinction is NOT with bulk tanks, but LPG propelled vehicles.

You are allowed to have a bulk tank as long as it does not contain more than a certain amount (?? 47KG rings a bell) 80% full and all that 

Details from the Eurotunnel site.

LPG
Vehicles fitted with LPG containers to power domestic services e.g. cooking, refrigeration, heating and water heaters are accepted as long as the containers are switched off, weigh no more than 47kg and are not more than 80% full. If your vehicle is fitted with such a container, you must declare this at Check-In.
LPG (Liquefied Petroleum Gas) and dual powered vehicles (i.e. vehicles fitted with an LPG tank as an alternative fuel) cannot be accepted for transport by Eurotunnel.

© 2008 Eurotunnel. All rights reserved. 


Andrew


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*gas cyls on tunnel*

This is just a thought. In a gas propelled vehicle its liquid gas I believe which is drawn off, and this is open to the pipework on the vehicle,
This has the potential to be very dangerous in a accident as the liquid expands a lot. With gas cyls, once they are turned off they are relatively safe, and can withstand quite a bit of heat before they explode, thats why we should always turn off gas when travelling.

Don


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

richard863 said:


> Hi JWW
> I have traveled on the freight train with my van. Yes they do not allow LPG propelled vehicles, but they do allow LPG gas bottles providing they have each bottle capable of being isolated.
> So you would have to use your fridge on inverter or leave it off until you complete the crossing.
> Hope this helps


Does that mean that you travel with your fridge on gas, bit dangerous if you have an accident isn't it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

richard863 said:


> Hi JWW
> I have traveled on the freight train with my van. Yes they do not allow LPG propelled vehicles, but they do allow LPG gas bottles providing they have each bottle capable of being isolated.
> So you would have to use your fridge on inverter or leave it off until you complete the crossing.
> Hope this helps


Freight Train, why did you go on that instead of the passenger service?

Trev.


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

The tunnel allows onboard LPG tanks but you must not fill more than 80%. They do not allowed LPG powered vehicles. If you connect to the Tunnel web site all the details are there.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks all for your input. I'm happier now!


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Gaslow fine, we did it 3 years ago. Only managed to remove the hazardous materials sticker that the chunnel staff stuck on the window screen, 2 years ago!!! it was stuck real fast! :lol:


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

theboadacea said:


> Gaslow fine, we did it 3 years ago. Only managed to remove the hazardous materials sticker that the chunnel staff stuck on the window screen, 2 years ago!!! it was stuck real fast! :lol:


Your safe now, as thet don't use the stickers any more


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Pete4x4
I thought I put "So run the fridge on inverter or leave it off". Perhaps I should have said on electrics or leave it off. So with the gas isolated, where is the problem?
Teemyob Hi there. As there where no other vehicles for the the pax train I booked I was offered reroute to the freight terminal, I guess they canceled that run.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Gas*

Thanks Richard,

You are one up on me then, did not realise that ordinary motorhomes were offered that as an alternative though it does make sense.

Trev.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

pete4x4 said:


> richard863 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi JWW
> ...


Hi Pete
No they will inspect your vehicle and turn the gas off if you have left it on so you wont be able to run the fridge on gas. If your fridge is fully cooled and the freezer froze it will last several hours as long as you dont open the fridge door too often, and will easliy last the 30min crossing to france.

Just booked for june again - cant wait...........


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Spare Cyls*

Not sure about the tunnel, but DFDS check for carrying spare gas cyls. Not permitted ! Only gas must be attached to regulator built into vehicle.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

drcotts said:


> pete4x4 said:
> 
> 
> > richard863 said:
> ...


The implication in the post was that some people may be travelling on the road with their gas on to cool the fridge, forget the tunnel!. I didn't think that was very sensible and would probably nullify any insurance.
That was all!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What about the secumotion pipe? My dealer has offered to install one so I can use the gas heating in transit as there's no dedicated in-transit heater. Haven't been able to find much about secumotion except that it's supposed to be entirely safe with immediate cutoff of gas in case of an accident. Not sure I'm convinced!

Has anyone got it? Any views on it?


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

We have a Truma Trumatic E2400 gas powered, blown hot air heater which is designed and approved for use when the vehicle is in motion


Andrew


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pete4x4 said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> > pete4x4 said:
> ...


Pete that's how its done in RVs I'm told


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Good morning all
Whilst this may be slightly diversifying. It really is taboo to use gas on the majority of fridge systems due to the location of the burner which can be extinguished while in motion. Any how modern fridges in AES mode do put 12V priority over gas untill the engine is stopped then has a time limit of about 15 minutes before gas ignition to allow for a fuel stop. I too have a Truma blown heater for the cab to be used in winter conditions this can safely be used while in motion, unless on the train and mountain tunnels.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

I knew heaters were ok and I thought all fridges were taboo on the move as they weren't the balanced flue type, obviously I stand corrected


----------

